# sine Table is it usefull in a hobbiest shop.



## mrtechnologist2u (Jan 5, 2013)

*sine Bar is it usefull in a hobbiest shop.*

I fall in to the catagory of hobbiest who when they see a accessory, especially a shiney one, finds it hard to resist. Especially Starrett guages!

Ok I know what a sine bar is and I think I know how to use one.  But really, is it something you would use in a hobbiest shop?
In my case I have a lathe, a shaper and a drill press.  
The one I am looking at the owner now wants $25 What do you think?

Thanks

it was originally posted as a sine table for $50 but is actually a sine bar


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 5, 2013)

Buy it!

May never use it.  But he moment you don't by it, you will need it.

I have to ask, what size or how big is it?


----------



## mrtechnologist2u (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: sine bar is it usefull in a hobbiest shop.*

Sorry it is a 5" sine bar not table and now he wants $25


----------



## Ray C (Jan 5, 2013)

I've managed to get along without one but for 50 bucks...  Sure!

It's just another way to accomplish something -possibly more convenient in some particular case.  The ones I'm familiar with are limited based on the number of the setup bars (of varying diameters) it has and the number of notches along the bottom-side length.  Yep, I could see that finding some use in the shop.

Ray


----------



## DMS (Jan 5, 2013)

You can get a new name brand 5" sine bar for around $50 usd, or an import for around $25 new. I would definitely pass on it at $50. At $25, I might think about it.

I made a small sine bar, and have used it a couple times. But not many. Most people don't need to set angles that accurately that often.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Jan 5, 2013)

If you are going to buy a sine bar, I would recommend a 2.5", then you can use it in your mill vise. I have both but rarely use the 5".

Tom


----------



## stevez (Jan 6, 2013)

When in a position like this I think of the following:

What else do I need to make it useful? (can someone/you make the blocks with sufficient accuracy)

If it's incomplete, can I purchase the remaining items that make it useful then resell for a profit - or trade - so I can get what I really need?

Do I have a friend who might find it useful? Among my group of pals we share things we seldom use. We compare notes when something useful comes along and sort of pool our resources - so one tool is shared among several users. Now and then I make my contribution  by purchasing an item.

Where will I keep it? At some point I can have so much stuff - I forget what I have or it creates so much clutter that my shop is less fun/efficient.

This is also precisely why I tend to avoid flea markets ......hamfests (WA2EKL) ....

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Kevin45 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: sine Bar is it usefull in a hobbiest shop.*



mrtechnologist2u said:


> I fall in to the catagory of hobbiest who when they see a accessory, especially a shiney one, finds it hard to resist. Especially Starrett guages!
> 
> Ok I know what a sine bar is and I think I know how to use one.  But really, is it something you would use in a hobbiest shop?
> In my case I have a lathe, a shaper and a drill press.
> ...



A sine bar is very useful in the home shop. But it's one of those items that will sit in a toolbox for quite a while, but when you need it, you'll have it. And as stated above, you'll need to have a set of Johnny Blocks to accurately set one up. They are not an ABSOLUTE necessity as you can cut a block to the size you need depending on how accurate you want to be with your angles. I have three, well actually two now since someone stole one of mine at work, but I had a 3", a 4" and a 5" sine bar. Depending on the angle you are setting up, sometimes the shorter bar is better for setting in a vise, and sometimes the longer bar is better. The biggest thing though with multiple bars is remembering what your multiplier of Sine is. I've made that mistake a couple of times when using a 4" bar and I multiplied by 5. :angry:


----------



## L98fiero (Jan 6, 2013)

Not everyone needs the accuracy of a sine bar/table made to tenths accuracy and you can for the largest part get by with one you have made yourself. Consider the angular accuracy you will get if the bar YOU make is accurat to only +/-0.005 and using the cheap Chinese tenth setting blocks, the majority of the time that will be all you will need. Something else to consider is that as the angle gets steeper, more precision is required. you can quickly make a sine bar of whatever size you need by reaming two holes in a plate and machining away the material that 'gets in the way' leaving more than 1/2 of the circumference of the hole and insert drill rod or dowel pins. After the pins are installed, mill the top parallel. As long as the bores are parallel, measure the distance and mark it on the bar, any size is ok just use it in your calculations.


----------



## mech1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thinking about making one on my own.


----------

